# Burger Buns



## smokeymose (Jan 19, 2022)

Good afternoon!
In my new bread making hobby I wanted to try burger buns and found a basic recipe.
It used packaged yeast but I also tossed in about a half cup of sourdough discard just for fun.










	

		
			
		

		
	
 Into the fridge for an overnight rest





Next morning I let it warm and rise a bit in the oven with the light on (about 3 hrs).





	

		
			
		

		
	
 When I punched it it didn't cave much and sprung back a little. Must have been the discard.





Divided, shaped, flattened, brushed with an egg wash, sprinkled with Sesame Seeds and into the oven.









When I went to check them I found the Mrs looking at the oven. The aroma woke her up from her nap LOL!
She had two with butter right out of the oven and gave it a thumbs up 
I made a pot roast for dinner but wanted to try my new buns so did my usual routine of pulling mine and made a "sandwich".





I'm calling it a success, though I learned a couple of things:
The ones on the bottom rack got a little "too done" on the bottom. Next time I'll do it in two batches on the higher rack.
While rising in the oven the side nearest the light rose faster and I had to spin the bowl. Always learning!
Anyone interested in recipes, let me know. The secret ingredient in the roast:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Have a wonderful afternoon and keep trying new things!
Dan


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 19, 2022)

Sure looks good to me! Can't beat the smell of fresh baked bread and eating it fresh out of the oven!

Ryan


----------



## h8that4u (Jan 19, 2022)

I would think it great if you shared your recipe, been looking for a good one. Those look nice.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 19, 2022)

I'm not flirting with you but nice buns!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 19, 2022)

Heck yeah, Dan...


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 19, 2022)

Not much better smelling in a house than fresh baked breads

Those look good, and nice meal

David


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 19, 2022)

Wow! That is impressive! I'm digging the pot roast sandwich too!


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 19, 2022)

h8that4u said:


> I would think it great if you shared your recipe, been looking for a good one. Those look nice.


Not sure which you're thinking about. The bread is pretty basic:
1 pkg active dry yeast
1 1/4 c water (105 - 115F)
4 to 4 1/2 cups AP flour
1/3 c sugar
1/3 c melted butter
1 egg
Dissolve the yeast in the water and then mix with everything else with about 2 c of the flour until you get a sticky dough and then add flour 'til you get a good dough.
Put in a greased bowl, rolling it around to get it greased all around and into the fridge, covered.

For the roast:
(+/-) 3# chuck roast, browned all sides
1 c Marsala
1/2 c low sodium soy sauce
1/4 c sugar
2 tsp "Better than Bouillon" (beef)
2 tsp chopped Garlic

Combine all and pour over the roast in a Dutch Oven. Toss in a couple of Bay Leaves and a Cinnamon Stick.
Add Potatoes, Carrots and Onions on top and bake covered @ 325 for around 3 hrs.
When done remove the meat and vegetables, cinnamon stick and bay leaves and stir in enough cornstarch to make a sauce.
This is the 3rd time I've made it like this and I'm hooked!


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 19, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> I'm not flirting with you but nice buns!


It's been a long time since I had my buns complimented...


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 19, 2022)

Nice samich for sure!!!!


----------



## cmayna (Jan 19, 2022)

How does that song go....." I like BIG buns "......

But seriously, those look very yummy.  Good job.  Those with pulled pork, etc would be very yummyful.


----------



## h8that4u (Jan 19, 2022)

Thanks for the bun recipe, should have mentioned which one.


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 19, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> Good afternoon!
> Anyone interested in recipes, let me know. The secret ingredient in the roast:
> 
> 
> ...


Always the magic ingredient, some for the pot roast.and some.for the cook.  Makes everything better.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 20, 2022)

h8that4u said:


> Thanks for the bun recipe, should have mentioned which one.


No worries. I should mention that the recipe called for a tsp of salt but I don't use it. 
Your call.


----------

